# Will I Make It This Year... Rant (LONG)



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

i hear you! this sounds like my life you just wrote about. vent all you like it makes you feel GOOD! i hope you get some time to do the things you love for halloween in the next few days. =) hope tomorrow is a better one!


----------

